# Trout in the Clinton?



## kram_gunderson (Sep 13, 2012)

I live in Rochester and I'm brand new to fly fishing. So far I've primarily fished the Clinton River because it's wider than the PC so I lose fewer flies in the trees.

Most of the info I've found online indicates steelhead, walleye, and panfish downstream of Yates, but very little mention of trout. Several websites (including Downstream Drift) talk about trout upstream of Yates, mentioning parks in Auburn Hills in particular.

Are there many trout downstream from Yates, like in the area of River Bends Park and around Holland Ponds? And upstream, is Auburn Hills the best place to try, or is it worth fishing along the Clinton River Trail near where the Paint Creek dumps in?

Frankly, with as inexperienced as I am, I don't expect to catch many trout either way, but I figured I could improve my odds by fishing where there are some to be found. Until then, I'll keep having fun catching chub and bluegill. Thanks.


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing about trout below yates, above yates certainly has trout, I prefer the PC of course but i did hit the Clinton two days ago. Caught a leaf on pretty much every drift but did manage two browns around 11".


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

There are a few browns taken every year downstream from Yates and last year there were a few lake run browns caught. I wouldn't really tell you that there are targetable numbers though. I think the gauntlet of Muskie and Pike in the lower river and st. Clair keeps the brown numbers pretty sparse.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Maverick is spot on yet again. 

There are enough browns in the Clinton between Livernois Road and Pontiac to keep you busy throughout the winter. Like mentioned earlier, you can expect to hook a ton of leaf litter this time of year but the trout are there. Most of the fish you will catch are stocked fish, however, I have been catching more and more naturally reproduced fish lately. It is very surprising to me when I hook a three in brown trout in the Clinton River. Very encouraging but also very surprising!


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Went out for 2 hours and got 2 fish, which is about parr for the course on the clinton this time of year. One nice 13" inch on a streamer and a little guy on a #16 stonefly. Hooked one other brown in the 8-9 inch range that shook the fly free in a couple of seconds. They're definitely there and you'll find a few nice ones if you put the time in.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

There are a few 20's in there, just have to put the time in to catch them.


----------

